# problems with ac.. super sponsor.



## baconhorse (Jul 19, 2009)

Now, I wonder how many people here went to Anthrocon, remembering the events of last year of the tons of free food brought to the Zoo? 

Ahh yes, as much fun as that was, they decided to not do a super sponsor suite this year. They claimed it was from lack of funds. Now this I have an issue with, there were an estimated 300 super sponsors last year. Now at 150 dollars per membership, that comes out to: $45,000.00. Now if you factor in, the cost of a suite for 5 days, food from the hotel itself, and such, I would take a guess that it would be roughly $5,000 total to do that. Leaving an additional $40,000.00 for whatever else. So why no super sponsor suite? I did some volunteering there, quite a bit actually and it boils down to a few things: 
1. a lot of complaints, the staff they did have in there was overworked when they were available, guess it was two women running the show in there who were heavily associated with the dorsai, so considering the number of complaints based towards them, it's not a suprise. 
The staff members who were left when I didn't see the ladies around weren't given any sort of information when they would be back, or when the new food would be done, so they got a bad rep that way even though it wasn't entirely their faults, so don't go hammering those guys. 
2. Lack of food, I noticed the ladies insisted on having elaborate meals prepped and such, not wanting simple stuff that cooked quickly. Even though I heard the other staff people recommending simple stuff. So you had a bunch of food all done at once, not spaced out which would have been a good idea. 
3. No adjoining suite.. THey had 1 suite for everything, so there was no room to spread out anywhere, or put stuff to keep it out of the way, so that made the room cluttered and smaller than it should have been. 
4. mess. That's a difficult thing to deal with when the staff people there were being run ragged trying to come up with quick food ideas, prepping food and trying to get an answer when the additional food supplies would be coming in. Not once, did the ladies send out a request for volunteers, even if they had one sitting there just for cleaning.
5. Dorsai, The super sponsor lounge was also being used as a crash spot for dorsai to come and get food whenever they wanted, I noticed it quite a bit, and there were times, the ladies were doing food prep for just the dorsai and ignoring the fact that food was running low in the suite. This just seems a bit overdone as it's the con members, not the dorsai who are supposed to use that suite the most.

anyway, that's just my 2 cents on the issue, I saw one of the staff members who used to do the super sponsor suite, Didn't look as perky as when he tried to do his best running it. No idea what he did this year, though he did have on a staff badge.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

baconhorse said:


> Ahh yes, as much fun as that was, they decided to not do a super sponsor suite this year. They claimed it was from lack of funds. Now this I have an issue with, there were an estimated 300 super sponsors last year. Now at 150 dollars per membership, that comes out to: $45,000.00. Now if you factor in, the cost of a suite for 5 days, food from the hotel itself, and such, I would take a guess that it would be roughly $5,000 total to do that. Leaving an additional $40,000.00 for whatever else. So why no super sponsor suite? I did some volunteering there, quite a bit actually and it boils down to a few things:



No offense, but you actually have _no idea_ about their finances. Speculate all you want, but if they say they didn't have one because of money, I'll believe them. (Yes, I know, Baron defending Anthrocon?! Shocker.)




> 1. a lot of complaints, the staff they did have in there was overworked when they were available, guess it was two women running the show in there who were heavily associated with the dorsai, so considering the number of complaints based towards them, it's not a suprise.



This sentence is barely coherent. You're saying that two women are running the convention, and that's why the Dorsai were bad? Not only is that sexist, that's wrong. The Dorsai do not run Anthrocon, and neither does a woman.



> 2. Lack of food, I noticed the ladies insisted on having elaborate meals prepped and such, not wanting simple stuff that cooked quickly. Even though I heard the other staff people recommending simple stuff. So you had a bunch of food all done at once, not spaced out which would have been a good idea.



what the hell are you talking about i dont even



> 3. No adjoining suite.. THey had 1 suite for everything, so there was no room to spread out anywhere, or put stuff to keep it out of the way, so that made the room cluttered and smaller than it should have been.



um what. I was at AC for two years (06 and 07) and they had a hell of a lot more rooms than ONE. Are you sure you were at Anthrocon and not a smaller convention?



> 4. mess. That's a difficult thing to deal with when the staff people there were being run ragged trying to come up with quick food ideas, prepping food and trying to get an answer when the additional food supplies would be coming in. Not once, did the ladies send out a request for volunteers, even if they had one sitting there just for cleaning.



You keep complaining over and over about these ladies who apparently run everything. Who are they? I still have _no idea_ who you are talking about.



> 5. Dorsai, The super sponsor lounge was also being used as a crash spot for dorsai to come and get food whenever they wanted,





> they decided to not do a super sponsor suite this year.



So, which is it? Did you have a super sponsor lounge/suite/whatever, or not? It looks like you're making stuff up now.


----------

